# Dover Parking 4th March anyone?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We are planning to stay on Marine Parade at Dover on Sunday 4th March. Will anyone else be doing the same?


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

week after for us we will be there on the 10th march
John


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi we sail mid morning on the 4th
However we are looking to stop overnight Saturday in Dover area.
So any suggestions or more details about Marine parade appreciated
Kev


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Hi Kev,

There are long spaces for motorhomes to park at the western end of Marine Parade. We have parked there for a couple of hours before, but this will be the first overnight there. It is free after 6pm from memory. Where are you heading in France?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi alpha 
Thanks for the advice we are off to the Alps for a month not sure where Just going to explore ski resorts we don't know
kev and sue


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

not untill the 1st april for me ;(


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Kev

You are welcome. Enjoy your trip. We are heading for the Alps too (visiting our son), but taking a couple of weeks to get there. Then turning south west to Aquitaine and slowly up the west coast... home end of June.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Never understood the facination with parking at Dover when it's so easy to park in Calais.

Cross late evening, park up on the carpark on Calais dock and be fresh for the drive into France.

Or tunnel late afternoon and travel a couple of hours to an Aire for a peaceful overnight in readiness for onward travel the next day.

Add to that we have done 240 miles to get to Dover (220ish to Folkstone) from home and still think it's the best option.

Your choice but I know which we prefer.

Rod


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

any where to park over near or at the chunnel uk end pls


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

rod_vw said:


> Never understood the facination with parking at Dover when it's so easy to park in Calais.
> 
> Cross late evening, park up on the carpark on Calais dock and be fresh for the drive into France.
> 
> ...


Only reason we park on Dover side is that we travel from north Midlands and could get stuck in any number of places in jams so it means it doesn't matter what time you arrive, so the possible stress at missing the ferry is reduced.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

SNandJA said:


> Only reason we park on Dover side is that we travel from north Midlands and could get stuck in any number of places in jams so it means it doesn't matter what time you arrive, so the possible stress at missing the ferry is reduced.


We used to travel down after work on a Friday from York. We'd book a late ferry - midnight or 11.30pm but would always arrive around 10pm and would always be let on an earlier crossing at no charge (P&O). Some friends once missed theirs and were let on the next one FOC.

We'd also much rather get the crossing out of the way and park up at the ticket office in Calais, good nights sleep and a drive fresh in the morning. We've never paid more than £35 for crossing at this sort of time.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Alpha 
have a great trip (skiers or boarders?)
whatever enjoy the snow
Kev

Rod it was simply a matter of timing
thanks for the advice
Kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Addie
I think I need a personal booking Clerk.  
Any volunteers.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

SNandJA said:


> rod_vw said:
> 
> 
> > Never understood the facination with parking at Dover when it's so easy to park in Calais.
> ...


We are in the same 'Midlander' club and I guess that Telford & Stone are much the same distance from Dover. We like the spur of being able to start the holiday proper on that first morning, we've done that every year for at least the last 15, sometimes twice a year.

Although last year, for the first time, we used the tunnel (Tesco vouchers swayed the decision) and gained enough time to overnight at Le Treport on our way West. It felt as though we had gained another day! That meant leaving Telford before lunch for a 16:00hr ish tunnel crossing instead of just after if we had been heading for Dover and the evening crossing.

Rod


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Rod & Addie,

That is what we usually do, have often changed to an earlier ferry or tunnel. We just fancy trying it on this occasion. Thanks anyway.

Kev,

Believe it or not, we are neither! Our son does both... he works there every winter before heading back to Greece to teach sailing for the summer. We are just visiting him, but we will do some walking and enjoy the mountain air and scenery!

Pamela.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Have a great time everyone
On another thread someone has also suggested being able to park on military road Hythe
. just for info.

Kev


----------

